# 09/17 Raw Discussion Thread: Must See!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX*​


> The Undertaker returns to address Triple H on a must-see episode of Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network. Plus, former Universal Champion Brock Lesnar bulldozed his way inside the Hell in a Cell structure, destroying Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman in the dramatic conclusion of the main event. Will The Conqueror make his presence known once again on Raw?











*The Deadman returns to Raw to address Triple H*​


> A series of increasingly personal attacks have all but wiped out any pretense of mutual respect between The Undertaker and Triple H as they prepare to battle for the last time ever at WWE Super Show-Down in Melbourne, Australia. Last week seemed to ice it for Triple H, who responded to The Deadman’s insults of Shawn Michaels by promising to “put him down.” Now, The Last Outlaw rides back onto Team Red to offer his rebuttal. Will this remain a war of words for now, or will things escalate into physicality?











*How will Lesnar’s return impact the Universal Title picture?*​


> Brock Lesnar was told he couldn’t have a Universal Title rematch at WWE Hell in a Cell, so he destroyed Hell in a Cell singlehandedly. The Conqueror kicked the Cell’s door off its hinges and decimated Universal Champion Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman, bringing their title bout to an unprecedented no-contest decision. While it’s hard to imagine Strowman won’t demand restitution, The Beast clearly isn’t about to let the championship race pass him by. Could the record-setting titleholder return to Raw to once again demand his rematch? And if he does, will Acting General Manager Baron Corbin have the guts to turn him down?











*Can anyone hang with Ronda Rousey?*​


> Far more decisive was the ending to the Raw Women’s Championship Match, which saw Ronda Rousey emphatically retain against Alexa Bliss, despite an attack on the champion’s injured ribs that brought her dangerously close to an upset. While Rousey is firmly entrenched as champion, The Goddess arguably provided a blueprint for combatting Rousey, and the division is wide open. Will a new challenger emerge?











*Is there unfinished business between The Shield and “The Dogs of War”?*​


> While Braun Strowman may have failed to capture the Universal Title, his “Dogs of War” — Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre — retained the Raw Tag Team Titles in thoroughly impressive fashion, holding off an all-world effort from Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins. Lingering animosity between Strowman’s “pack” and The Shield aside, will anybody step up to challenge Ziggler & McIntyre? Find out on a must-see Raw, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lelbrock :brock3 :brock2 :brock4 :brock

The beard is back.




















For Roman again tho :mj2


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Lesnar is so much cooler than these geeks, I think he's leaving soon but I wish they use him will. It's only a wish because we know he's back to put over Roman even more :vince

Oh, and FUCK the Undertaker, greedy old piece of shit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Will only tune in to see what Brock does and what Undertaker has to see. I will watch the rest of the clips on youtube. Sorry, not sorry.*_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> Brock Lesnar was told he couldn’t have a Universal Title rematch at WWE Hell in a Cell, so he destroyed Hell in a Cell singlehandedly. The Conqueror kicked the Cell’s door off its hinges and decimated Universal Champion Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman


:Brock



> his “Dogs of War” — Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre


Why is everyone a "dog" nowadays? And why The Dogs of War and The Big Dog hate each other? :hmmm


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

not a single thing that is interesting.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The Monday Night fuckery continues. I'll just read the results.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















Should've just left the title on Lesnar :brock4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW IS JURASSIC PARK tonight. :bryanlol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It is 2002.

Raw is built around Triple H. Smackdown is built around Undertaker and Brock Lesnar

It is 2018.

Raw is built around Brock Lesnar, Triple H, and Undertaker.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

After last nights hell in a cell I’m doubling up on the drinks for Raw tonight


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Must see?? lol...pass, no thanks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait, What's Must See? Raw or this thread :bosque


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Wait, What's Must See? Raw or this thread :bosque


This thread obviously :beckylol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Wait, What's Must See?


WWE fuckery for the :brock4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Can't wait for Better Call Saul tonight!! Oh..Raw, yeah hopefully Lesnar appears.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MUST SEE what Vince will do next to try and get Roman cheered. Is it working yet? :reigns2


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> MUST SEE what Vince will do next to try and get Roman cheered. Is it working yet? :reigns2


Obviously another Lesnar match!! That will get him cheered..right??


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Must See












Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Obviously another Lesnar match!! That will get him cheered..right??


If the matches were good, I could see them try to milk it for all its worth but they have been the antithesis of good. Belee dat.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> If the matches were good, I could see them try to milk it for all its worth but they have been the antithesis of good. Belee dat.


Yeah early on I tried very hard to enjoy the feud but its one of the least exciting ME feuds I've ever seen. I thought it was over!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041673723949064192
Watch out Drew and Dolph.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That main event though :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Flowsion (Apr 29, 2018)

Only interested in Drew, Ziggler, Rollins and Ambrose


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I have zero interest. Bringing back sweatpants man to do whatever it was failed.
Just move Ronda, Riott Squad and Seth and Dean to Smackdown, Charlotte and new day to RAW.
Then we can have an actual good show on Tuesdays. Monday can be the show for washed up old guys and parttimers.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Despite Ambrose/Rollins vs Ziggler/McIntyre being the best match last night, as they continue to be Roman and Braun's bitches I just don't care about them.

Only thing potentially worth watching is if Matt Hardy does a retirement speech.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Seth and Dean be allowed to continue to express their individuality or will they morph back into S&D Security?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Undertaker, HHH and Brock Lesnar were the first three people I saw? Yep, another skipable Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They're going to do some gay shit about ending a HIAC match without reason... 

AND YOU WILL GET A REMATCH RIGHT AWAY! AS SOON AS THE NEXT PPV!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Everytime I think about it I can't help but smile and laugh.

It's been years in the making but Reigns finally wins. Lesnar is finally put down. We're free of part timers hold the title hostage.


And then a short time later he's back because why not?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching for The Shield as usual. They're the only people I really care about these days apart from Drew. They've made me care less about Finn cos he never does anything, and the only woman on Raw that I like, Sasha Banks, is doing shit all too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Brock scheduled?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Is Brock scheduled?


He is not advertised.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to more fuckery ahead. 

Expecting Roman v Brock to be confirmed for a future match for 550th time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't even know what to say at this point with what's going on. So much for the product getting better once the title is on the show every week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Don't even know what to say at this point with what's going on. So much for the product getting better once the title is on the show every week.


 How could things get this bad?

I was told things were going to get better once Brock lost the title.

Brock wasn't holding back shit, he isn't the problem. Vince and his raging boner for Roman is.

I wish Brock was champion again, anything over Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in to see if the product can sink any lower.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I'm in to see if the product can sink any lower.


 I think we're nearing the point where it's so bad it's funny.

That's what I thought of that main event last night.

Heyman macing Foley had me in stitches :lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> It is 2002.
> 
> Raw is built around Triple H. Smackdown is built around Undertaker and Brock Lesnar
> 
> ...


HAHAHA didn't realize this until you said something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> I think we're nearing the point where it's so bad it's funny.
> 
> That's what I thought of that main event last night.
> 
> Heyman macing Foley had me in stitches :lmao


:lol

The mace was an epic WTF? moment.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Anyone think Braun may get a briefcase back tonight? Technically, the match was thrown out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> :lol
> 
> The mace was an epic WTF? moment.


 It was No DQ, Foley couldn't have done shit anyway if he saw Brock fuck em up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> How could things get this bad?
> 
> I was told things were going to get better once Brock lost the title.
> 
> ...


yeah its night and day how great the SD world title feud is vs the shitty raw universal title feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> Anyone think Braun may get a briefcase back tonight? Technically, the match was thrown out.


 I thought that was obvious? Would be retarded to waste his shot like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> Anyone think Braun may get a briefcase back tonight? Technically, the match was thrown out.


yeah, he should get it back since its there was no official decision. With Corbin as GM, if he does not get it back, then WWE is even more illogical than I thought.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They'll probably focus quite a bit on the Taker/Triple H match with it being only three weeks away.

They are asking who will step up to challenge Ronda next but with that tag match with the Bellas already announced I doubt anything happens unless we get a title defense on RAW, which I doubt.

Reigns could well do the same (Owens is still owned a rematch so they could use that) since there will be no title defense at the next PPV.

In any case, while I am happy with Reigns retaining the main event last night was disappointing with that finish but still looking forward to how they continue the current feud between the two trios. I think this is all leading to a big clash at SurvivorSeries with Kurt Angle coming back.

Also, can we at least get a good Sasha segment/match tonight, please? She missed yet another PPV so at the very least have her do something tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun will get it back but he shouldn't because the bell rang.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And he is still getting booed lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sooooo, did anybody check to see if Dean & Drew got down from the Cell? Are they still up there in San Antonio? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That animated dog on the Titantron is fucking stupid.. It looks like someone created a tech demo for 2007 3D technology.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

THE BIG DOG


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman! :O


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Braun will get it back but he shouldn't because the bell rang.


But there was no decision. So its like the match never happened.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

We’d all love some big D from the Big Dawg, Corey :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, starting with Reigns. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

He doesnt even have taped up arms..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BTW wouldnt it have made more sense for Lesnar to come from the crowd with no music?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anybody else hate the way he holds the belt when he walks down the ring? (pretty sure a lot of you do as well)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unparalleled brutality in Braun/Roman? :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bearded Brock is the best Brock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Renee is the Lady in Red tonight :banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee in dat red dress. wens3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dannybosa said:


> He doesnt even have taped up arms..


Reigns sell LOL yeah right


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

time to BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

because of the beating.............fuck off they got up 20 seconds after the ppv finished


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They cut out the Seth/Dean/Ziggler/McIntyre parts in the recap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It was rough? You slept for 10 minutes in the ring before taking one more move..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's right that last night's main event was brutal...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Foley was getting fresh with Paul so he maced him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Braun better come out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I hope that Braun gets shit on for taking a nap in the ring too :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gee, who knew Braun was gonna come out instead :eyeroll


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> He's right that last night's main event was brutal...




Just not for him, he was barely a part of it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> He's right that last night's main event was brutal...


....to watch


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Brock is at home counting his change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Man screw this crap" :HA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ARE THEY GOING TO FUCKING EXPLAIN WHY THE HIAC MATCH EVEN ENDED.... They keep dancing around the elephant in the room


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The artist formerly known as Monster in the Bank. :braun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Yknow how angry Braun Strowman was? The monster took to social media and...”

I stopped listening after that Cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> ....to watch


That's what I was inferring.

Braun/Reigns or Brock/Reigns. Yikes. Two brutal feuds, either way.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Basically, Brock still the real champ :brock


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I might be the only one, but I love Baron Corbin in this role.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> ARE THEY GOING TO FUCKING EXPLAIN WHY THE HIAC MATCH EVEN ENDED.... They keep dancing around the elephant in the room


Blame it on Corbins inexperience.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Back to Saudi Arabia we go :fpalm

Really unfair if they get 2 ppv shows a year when the Uk can't get one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh look, Corbin decided to show up all of a sudden.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Saudi Arabia again?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The crowd gives zero fucks about a House Show PPV


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There's another special in another country? :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL wait seriously it was all a build for ANOTHER Saudia Arabia thing?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think Baron might need to teach everyone else how to handle a crowd: let them chant till they get bored


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So did Braun turn face again?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh fuck this shit...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It took Corbin and Stephanie all morning to come up with the idea of a REMATCH?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I definitely agree that Corbin sucks, but I wish he'd said that Brock sucks too :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun being a heel.

:lmao

Still incredible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Saudi :vince$


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There it is, the Saudi Arabia show

Crown Jewel :lmao

Braun trying so hard to get booed :lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Braun getting cheers when he said "everybody in this arena sucks!" :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The door :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

ha ha Braun insulted the crowd..holy fuck, he's full heel..so dumb.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> LOL wait seriously it was all a build for ANOTHER Saudia Arabia thing?


Yup, WWE using a major PPV to build for a C PPV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Therapy said:


> ARE THEY GOING TO FUCKING EXPLAIN WHY THE HIAC MATCH EVEN ENDED.... They keep dancing around the elephant in the room


this is the same company that had the steiners lose the tag straps to the quebeckers via DQ


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

At least Paul Heyman and Braun Strowman are doing well.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Paul is friends with Brock again?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> ha ha Braun insulted the crowd..holy fuck, he's full heel..so dumb.


And they cheered the fuck out of him lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Triple threat at a glorified house show...

Lol k.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no, what if Vince puts the title back on Lesnar so he can bring it to UFC


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MNF can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment is boring.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

"WWE Crown Jewel" :larry


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

As much as I hate the fact they're doing ANOTHER Saudi PPV right behind the Super Show and Evolution (pretty much a slap in the face to the women again)...I love the title for that PPV.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god WWE didn't decide to change the Super Showdown match to a championship match, I would have been so pissed if they'd done that.

Also I don't give a shit about UFC Heyman, if I wanted to watch UFC, I'd watch fucking UFC.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Paul Heyman has a new word to centre his stale old promos around, “hell”.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They are doing another Saudi Arabia show? gotta get that oil $ I guess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Back to Saudi Arabia we go :fpalm
> 
> Really unfair if they get 2 ppv shows a year when the Uk can't get one.


Is the britsh goverment willing to pay 50 million a year for 10 years?


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

WWE putting over UFC.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Yawn* oh look, Football is on!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like Braun's face right now. It's the same face I have. "Why is Paul here? Why is he allowed to speak?"


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> MNF can't come soon enough.


doesn't seem like Bears/Seahawks will be much better


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> ha ha Braun insulted the crowd..holy fuck, he's full heel..so dumb.


The crowd will still sheer him. They like him to much to boo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying to make the Universal Title seem prestigious. :lol


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul said Saudi Arabia not Australia


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This segment is bombing worse than the HIAC match...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No fucks given about Heyman promos anymore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mic tug of war :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Is the britsh goverment willing to pay 50 million a year for 10 years?


Tbf brexit happens in a few months time and we still don't have a idea where that's heading.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully after that 3-way Brock will go away for good and take Heyman with him. All they do is hype up the UFC. Real smart WWE....


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman stole the mic from Baron when they said Roman sucks but then he just had to give the mic back to himwithout saying anything.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm looking at the crowd to see any Roman shirts....nope! don't see any. How about that..tons of KO and Balor shit though


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The only good thing about this is Baron. Everyone else is just playing second fiddle to the Lesnar Show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, an acting GM putting himself in a title match fpalm What an abuse of power :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Corbin...AGAIN. :lmao We just got that a few weeks ago.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ, thats one match i wont be watching


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I actually love Corbin giving himself a title match. That's how a heel GM should abuse their power.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin putting himself into a title match...here comes Kurt back?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gave himself a title shot :kobelol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Corbin is such a shithead :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman dat fighting champion! :O


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

God Bless Baron Corbin. Constable, Acting GM, and by the end of tonight Universal Champion. 

What a great man.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN VS DREW :mark :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's amazing that even fucking Corbin can outshine our champion. He has no presence.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And to help dig those holes, he needs to pump up on steroids.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin vs Roman..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Spoilers for tonight, holy shit


Spoiler



roman loses the belt tonight ad corbin cashes the money in the bank contract


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Wow, an acting GM putting himself in a title match fpalm What an abuse of power :lmao


Bite that tongue. Who better to be Universal Champion and face of Monday Night Raw than Baron Corbin.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GM Corbin is awesome. His mic work gets me laughing a lot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good heel work from Corbin. He's actually starting to grow on me.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

At least Corbin can do something other than bounce on the spot and scream 'suplex city' during matches


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

What a Heel-acious move, Corbin. Just watch out for Balor...or Braun...or Brock...or.... ????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ask again, why isn't Taker appearing on Smackdown? He was their talent wasn't he?


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

The person in WWE that does the best job at being the GM is Stephanie McMahon, why not make her the GM instead of a guy who does best as an anti-authority figure...the opposite of being a GM?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Good heel work from Corbin. He's actually starting to grow on me.


I like Corbin as a heel. He genuinely seems like he's an asshole lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Good heel work from Corbin. He's actually starting to grow on me.


The best heels are douchey and a little funny and he's doing a good job of those lately.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

meh its dean


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I ask again, why isn't Taker appearing on Smackdown? He was their talent wasn't he?


Flag show is raw. HHH's show is RAW. This is more about HHH than Undertaker.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I ask again, why isn't Taker appearing on Smackdown? He was their talent wasn't he?


People watch Smackdown?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corbin is a lot better since becoming GM


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> GM Corbin is awesome. His mic work gets me laughing a lot.


"I'll wait" :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope this is a hard hitting intense match!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose/Drew will end in a DQ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean's been getting very good crowd reactions. :mark


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll stay tuned in for Ambrose vs Drew but I will not be watching the rest of this show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> People watch Smackdown?


SD is the way better show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pronk255 said:


> doesn't seem like Bears/Seahawks will be much better


Bears is my team. Watch ya mouth lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Keep an ear out for the announcers saying “Shuper Showdown”. I’ve heard it a few times the past few weeks.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So do they acknowledge that Dean/Renee are together or what?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dean, I love ya, but get wrestling gear! Or at least something more than what you got right now.

But I do love the more technical side of Dean. Would work even better just a heel.......just saying.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"Sitting at home for 9 months dealing with injury." lol Renee you mean he had to deal with YOU and your nagging for 9 months


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean has bulked up but he is overmatched against Drew.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Dean, I love ya, but get wrestling gear! Or at least something more than what you got right now.
> 
> But I do love the more technical side of Dean. Would work even better just a heel.......just saying.


yeah his Moxely gear would be great


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD is the way better show


How many viewers they get?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> So do they acknowledge that Dean/Renee are together or what?


i don't think they really have since the Miz/Ambrose storyline on smackdown


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I ask again, why isn't Taker appearing on Smackdown? He was their talent wasn't he?




He’s the Undertaker. He’s not following any rules, plus this show is in his home state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Erik. said:


> How many viewers they get?


 What does that have to do with anything?
Someone gave an opinion. You're trying to argue an opinion on what's the better show is wrong because... viewers?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They went 25 mins without a commercial break until now? Wow that has to be a new record


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew is a magnificent beast. :O


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any leaked script.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, if there is someone more boring than Roman as champion is Corbin, so, even though I fucking hate Roman this might be one of the few time I will be root for him, despite knowing that he will win


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> Someone gave an opinion. You're trying to argue an opinion on what's the better show is wrong because... viewers?


When did I say he was wrong? I don't watch Smackdown and barely venture into the Smackdown section, so how would I know?

Calm yourself down kid.

If they're getting less viewers than Raw - why the fuck would they put Taker on that show?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice to see Dean being more methodical and working on a body part, he never used to do that.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This match is pretty damn good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean with the Texas Cloverleaf? Yep, gonna go ahead and guess Dean Malenko was the agent for this match. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Erik. said:


> When did I say he was wrong? I don't watch Smackdown and barely venture into the Smackdown section, so how would I know?
> 
> Calm yourself down kid.
> 
> If they're getting less viewers than Raw - why the fuck would they put Taker on that show?


So your point went from "b-but viewers!" to what? Trying to troll? Get yourself on ignore son.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just waiting for renne to say "come on" and i have a full house


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee's one word utterances kill me. :reneelel


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Good night Dean-o.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dean back to jobber land


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow I did not see that coming
a clean win, nice


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome back Dean :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol they had Ambrose lose clean. Great. 

Really good match though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose really is the third weel of the Shield isn't he?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know what the October PPV is for the main roster? Drawing a blank.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay, Dean needs to turn heel.

Atrocious booking.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wanted Dean to win more than Drew. But Dean shouldn't have leapt off the turnbuckle like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> When did I say he was wrong? I don't watch Smackdown and barely venture into the Smackdown section, so how would I know?
> 
> Calm yourself down kid.
> 
> *If they're getting less viewers than Raw - why the fuck would they put Taker on that show*?


To boost viewership, then get people to see how good the product is, and get newer viewers.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose does a clean job LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Anyone know what the October PPV is for the main roster? Drawing a blank.


I don't know either.. Which is very telling of the product.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

McIntyre works on another level these days. He is hungry for that main event push!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Anyone know what the October PPV is for the main roster? Drawing a blank.


Super Showdown


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Anyone know what the October PPV is for the main roster? Drawing a blank.


Super Showdown.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good match. Drew sold his leg like a champ and Ambrose did a great job of working it over. And the finish was well done.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think it was smart for Drew to win. He doesn't need any clean L's anytime soon.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh good Ronda is next. I can switch it to the background after that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Anyone know what the October PPV is for the main roster? Drawing a blank.


Evolution the al women's PPV


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Think it was smart for Drew to win. He doesn't need any clean L's anytime soon.


Not so sure Dean is in such a great spot to be taking clean L's at this point either.... Talk about a lackluster return. Yikes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> To boost viewership, then get people to see how good the product is, and get newer viewers.


Doesn't quite work like that in 2018 though. 



Xobeh said:


> So your point went from "b-but viewers!" to what? Trying to troll? Get yourself on ignore son.


Good - that way a fucking moron like you would stop typing. Fucking mug.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Super Showdown


That's the only main roster PPV for October? No regular annual PPV show/name? Wow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Not so sure Dean is in such a great spot to be taking clean L's at this point either.... Talk about a lackluster return. Yikes.


Dean and Owens should be on SD. There is nothing for them on raw.

Dean vs Nakamura and Owens vs AJ would be great feuds


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Ambrose has been back a little longer, I would have had him lose clean. But McIntyre winning clean at this point is only hurting Ambrose more, especially since he has been in limbo since coming back now that he has to give his balls to Roman. Happy for Drew though. 

A clean win on either end was always going to be a negative scenario for the loser at this point in their runs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> That's the only main roster PPV for October? No regular annual PPV show/name? Wow.


It is that on early October and then Evolution by the end of the month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roode/Gable vs the Ascension again :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Not so sure Dean is in such a great spot to be taking clean L's at this point either.... Talk about a lackluster return. Yikes.


I get what you're saying. I'm just very high up on Drew.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crown Jewel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That's the only main roster PPV for October? No regular annual PPV show/name? Wow.


Evolution.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I hated Constable Corbin, but General Manager Corbin is hilarious :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> That's the only main roster PPV for October? No regular annual PPV show/name? Wow.


Evolution replaced the October PPV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah so now its unfair all of a sudden, remember when seth under the authority with JandJ security attacking his opponents, ah but this is unfair


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish the Bella's would have just stayed away..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And now my interest is killed for Ronda.
Why are two cunts who fucked their way to success in the company part of this?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

i wish this whole womens revolution would end.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GLORIOUS

I AM A JOBBER, A JOBBER A JOBBER TO THE END


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natalya is def taking the challenge.. Pretty obvious.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Decent RAW so far.

Not sure why we should care about Roode and Gable at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does it look like Gable took a molly before coming out?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

They actually mentioned the Divas championship lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I wish the Bella's would have just stayed away..


and why do they have to be on both SD and RAW

Its such BS they are taking the spots of other unused talent.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda Rousey is supposed to be a life long WWE fan, and she doesn’t know how open challenges work?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bobby Roode gotta go heel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Roode? And that'll do it folks. Enjoy the rest of the show.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> They actually mentioned the Divas championship lol




It’s the only achievement Nikki has


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Ronda Rousey is supposed to be a life long WWE fan, and she doesn’t know how open challenges work?


Because she really isn't. Which makes it worse someone wouldn't tell her before hand ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> And now my interest is killed for Ronda.
> Why are two cunts who fucked their way to success in the company part of this?


Well brace for it because that's how it will be for the next two months. She is stuck with the Bellas for the next two PPVs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I really don't see what anyone sees in Bobby Roode.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Wrestler doesnt know how to do open challenges :duck


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Not unusual for her not to know how the business works behind the scenes. From a fan's perspective it's just "walk out, challenge me, thanks". From a business perspective it could be a whole other ball game, Corbin or Steph might say no for example.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because she really isn't. Which makes it worse someone wouldn't tell her before hand ha




Well the issue isn’t actually whether or not she’s a fan, it’s the writers and the stupidly written promos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The fucking Bellas on both shows ugh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, this thread is pretty dead tonight. Just after a PPV, too.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dude what is Gable on??


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Ascension? The match didn't even start yet and it looks like his face paint is 3 days old...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

An ascension member vs chad gable LMAO


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Man, this thread is pretty dead tonight. Just after a PPV, too.


this is a dead period for wrestling. not a lot going on and mnf just started last week.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably saving HHH/Undertaker for the end. Dinner time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Man, this thread is pretty dead tonight. Just after a PPV, too.




Even the commentators are not interested in this match lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The fucking Bellas on both shows ugh


Nikki hasn't showed up on SD, no? It is Brie on both, not sure why she has to be there to be honest but she will continue to show up at least until the tag match at the next PPV.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope this is the start if a real push for Gable. He's been underutilized for way too long.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roode Vs Connor next week.. :yawn


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

Gable looks like hes having a lot of fun


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks like Gable got into Jeff Hardys pill bag


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I love these two together


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope this is the start if a real push for Gable. He's been underutilized for way too long.




And they have him fan girling over Bobby Roode like a geek [emoji37]


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"It's The Undertaker, dude!"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder if Cole is going to be stupid again and ask "oh my, is it really him? Can it be?!" wen Undertaker appears


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is "Crown Jewel" the inofficial sequel to "Great Balls Of Fire"?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pronk255 said:


> this is a dead period for wrestling. not a lot going on and mnf just started last week.


A dead period for WWE.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

IT'S TIME. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth selling the cell more than the two guys that were actually IN the Cell match.

:lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Five days after the women get their own PPV and this company milks that image for all its worth, it's back to the Land of the Oppressed to shun them because they gotta make dat bank!

Cool timing, bro!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

All rollins has to do is at the start of the match get DQd lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This entrance is going to take about 20 minutes ...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AE IS BACK BAY-BEE!! [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]# :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Seth selling the cell more than the two guys that were actually IN the Cell match.
> 
> :lmao


And I am sure AJ will be sellng too tomorrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They're both injured so why isn't it fair? :draper2


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Seth selling the cell more than the two guys that were actually IN the Cell match.
> 
> :lmao


Well, Roman and Braun did absolute jack shit in that match that would require any selling, so...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

lol Roman got a bigger crowd reaction than old man steroid


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is "Crown Jewel" the inofficial sequel to "Great Balls Of Fire"?




They should just get to the point and call it “Scrotum”


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> Well, Roman and Braun did absolute jack shit in that match that would require any selling, so...


According to what they said in the opening segment, it was a 'brutal' match, though.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Undertaker fire is really blazing hot in person when you’re up close. I felt like my skin was melting at the Undertaker 25th anniversary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LAST TIME EVER!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Shockingly quiet reaction to the frikkin UNDERTAKER! 

Also, if Michael Cole says “stealing souls and digging holes” one more time I’m gonna murder him through the TV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> lol Roman got a bigger crowd reaction than old man steroid


Are we watching the same show?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Really? They had what, three WM matches and one was a squash and the other was more about the old wannabe kid hbk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG Raw has only been on for an hour, it feels like two hours.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No sane person considers Taker the GOAT.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm now a 100% sure wwe messes with takers mic to make the voice deeper after watching mankinds hell in a cell documentry


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Really old steroid man? What about the fact you can barely move, need steroids and nearly killed someone with a tombstone?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> According to what they said in the opening segment, it was a 'brutal' match, though.


And it ended in a no contest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great reaction for Taker. Reaction of the night easily.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit is painful to watch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He really is fucking shit on the mic isn't he? :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This promo sounds like someone overused a thesaurus


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Is Undertaker paid per word now!? It’s like the 90s again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I want HHH to come out with a counter promo!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> He really is fucking shit on the mic isn't he? :lmao


His pacing is fucking terrible... If this was anyone else the crowd would be WHAT?ING him to death.. It's fucking shit


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want a drunk Sarah Logan on the mic making her accent thicker. 

She'd cut a better promo.
So far Undertaker seems like he's talking about himself and the fact he's insane and thinks he's still a wrestler.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That...that's gotta be the Mayor of Knox County!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BROTHERS OF FUCKING DESTRUCTION VS dx, FUCKING BOOK IT NOW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL @ HHH booking himself at the top of the most watched hour. Wouldn't want to have an ego bruising number in the third hour.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Shockingly quiet reaction to the frikkin UNDERTAKER!
> 
> Also, if Michael Cole says “stealing souls and digging holes” one more time I’m gonna murder him through the TV.




It’s Texas. They’re all drunk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds like a tag team match playa!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, at least we get Kane so we have at least one decent wrestler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane :mark said no one ever. :tripsscust


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Promo was a little long, but cool to see the brothers unite.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So: Brothers of Destructions vs DX at Saudi Arabia? Damn, those guys sure have money to waste


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I get that they wanted to try and sound clever, but could they not have come up with a better more legit name for the PPV than “Super Showdown”?


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Not the best promo.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Kane :mark said no one ever. :tripsscust


Still a better performer than the other 3 involved in 2018, without a doubt.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh man was hoping to hear “Rest... In....”..... BREAK IT DOWN!

Taker interrupted by DX. Perhaps on the go home show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041856588611432453


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:aries2 I thought HHH was going to confront him?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> I get that they wanted to try and sound clever, but could they not have come up with a better more legit name for the PPV than “Super Showdown”?


Next house show PPV "The bestest of the best"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker's hair brought to you by Just For Men. :trolldog


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Another recap of that sorry excuse of a main event. I was hoping they’d try and erase it from their history ASAP.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Announcers getting their panties in a bunch wanting to rush to see this match. They can get a preview. Go to their closest retirement home, toss a bottle of Viagra in the hallway and watch two old farts wrestle to get the bottle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a great promo, but better than an Okada one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao did they really add boos for Brock?

Fuck this pathetic company.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just did the math. 

The combined age difference between Undertaker, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, and Kane is 206 :sodone :sodone


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so wwe omitted seth and dean ziggler and drew from the highlights


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker needs to retire gracefully. He's beyond done.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool to see Reigns, Sasha and Rollins doing stuff for these kids


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh ffs at the sick kids pandering.. I would be all about this if it wasn't so transparent it's a PR move


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DammitC said:


> I just did the math.
> 
> The combined age difference between Undertaker, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, and Kane is 206 :sodone :sodone


:trips8


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Guarantee Sasha has no time for those kids once the cameras go off


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I love tuning into wrestling to see kids on stage.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kane reuniting with Undertaker will be nice. I wish Paul Bearer could be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Hornswoggle is backstage tonight, expected to interfere in a match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DammitC said:


> I just did the math.
> 
> The combined age difference between Undertaker, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, and Kane is 206 :sodone :sodone


Its so ironic we are watching the same company that put out this...to slam WCW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Not a great promo, but better than an Okada one.


Tbf, Okada doesn't need to cut a promo to be the GOAT


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So that announcement confirms HBK's return, to think he could have been facing AJ for the WWE title at WM.

Instead he's returning for a tag match on a glorified house show in Saudi Arabi.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Tbf, Okada doesn't need to cut a promo to be the GOAT


Eh. He kinda does.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Renee burying Titus.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Surprise surprise, this thread is filled with basement nerds who have over 50,000 posts hating on legends like the Undertaker instead of doing something with their own lives.

Kane being in Taker's corner is surreal, I can't wait for that match. It would be amazing if BOD v DX eventually happens.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley is so irrelevant now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dana been hittin the gym :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> So that announcement confirms HBK's return, to think he could of been facing AJ for the WWE title at WM.
> 
> Instead he's returning for a glorified house show in Saudi Arabi.


He was never going to face AJ for the title. He's having one or two matches at most.

Like he said in the interview, he might not want a big thing and just have a tag match, do some of his shit, and leave. I don't think he wants a big to do about it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha and Bayley went from a never ending feud with the Riott Squad to feuding with Dana. I actually thought they couldn't go any lower, yet they did, it's kinda sad


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> Surprise surprise, this thread is filled with basement nerds who have over 50,000 posts hating on legends like the Undertaker instead of doing something with their own lives.
> 
> Kane being in Taker's corner is surreal, I can't wait for that match. It would be amazing if BOD v DX eventually happens.


This isn't an alt-account with a bait agenda at all..


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

And the point of that match was?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Tbf, Okada doesn't need to cut a promo to be the GOAT


Okada's GOAT matches speak for themselves. :fact


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Look its a Oompa Loompa !!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is it with them showing two different graphics for the Reigns/Corbin match?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Blissfit85 said:


> And the point of that match was?


A reason to bring out sick kids for ratings..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Didn’t they say “Ronda Rousey Up Next”? That was ages ago and still no Ronda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drake's size really makes them look like monsters.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Didn’t they say “Ronda Rousey Up Next”? That was ages ago and still no Ronda


What they announced as coming next was a look back to her HIAC match but the backstage segment afterwards made it seems like she was going out to the ring but no follow up yet.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Didn’t they say “Ronda Rousey Up Next”? That was ages ago and still no Ronda


She was in a backstage segment. She was the supporting role along with Natty to the Bella Twins.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I want Bayley & Sasha Feud already 

But, We won't get it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another shitty WWE video game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Eh. He kinda does.


He is serviceable, it's not like he sucks. Like Seth, his strenght is his in ring work, not his mic work


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Those are some rather outdated graphics.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoah Roddy Piper's mouth is GINORMOUS in WWE2K19 what the fudge


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> He is serviceable, it's not like he sucks. Like Seth, his strenght is his in ring work, not his mic work


True, but Seth isn't a 'GOAT' contender like Okada is supposed to be.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Feel like Gulak couldve been better for Spuds role


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

HBK has become the new Flair so much for being a man of his word


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Therapy said:


> This isn't an alt-account with a bait agenda at all..


Looks like I hit a nerve. Yawn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The graphics are so bad.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

is that hornswoggle or just drake maverick


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. A legit jobber match.. As dismal as the tag division is the best WWE can come up with is hiring a local indie scene tag team to squash.. This fucking company..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is stupid, we know what AOP are about already, we don't need to see them squashing jobbers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

God Bless the cancer kids.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The WWE tag divisions are such shit. They don't even try.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

couldnt they find some local guys to job who didnt look like junkies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AOP should take on Drew and Dolph.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If you dipped a rabbit into a bath of fake tan, you’d get Drake Maverick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FACK the double champion crap. :tripsscust


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sooooooooooooo..... When AOP got on the main roster they they figured Ellering had to go but months later they figured that they needed a manager???


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Authors of Bore


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sooooooooooooo..... When AOP got on the main roster they they figured Ellering had to go but months later they figured that they needed a manager???


I thought it was more Ellering didn't feel like doing the main roster schedule requirements


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sooooooooooooo..... When AOP got on the main roster they they figured Ellering had to go but months later they figured that they needed a manager???


Ellering didn't want to do the travel.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At WWE making it seem like this HIAC spot was so extreme and hardcore..

When it was really: "Ok, 1...2...3.. Let go and fall"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They very carefully crashed down!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i see still no mention of braun pinning roman for the 3 count


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another good reaction. :mark:

I'm good if Seth loses the IC Title here. He doesn't get to defend it as much as he should and then it's not on him to do anything for the show until something else happens for him.

And then Dolph will be a dual champion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The whole Dolph/Seth fall look too contrived. It lacked veritas.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

sorry I am late, but man the undertaker is shit on the mic. What the hell was he saying. It is like he just looked up a bunch of stupid words and said them all in a row.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These two always have good to great matches but damn, how many times are we gonna see it :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Therapy said:


> I thought it was more Ellering didn't feel like doing the main roster schedule requirements





Architect-Rollins said:


> Ellering didn't want to do the travel.


Ahhhhhh, that makes sense. Well can we get a Maverick promo because he looks goofy as fuck dressed like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets go Rollins chants.

:bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good reaction forr Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're both selling the cell from last night.

:bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey WWE, tonight is understandable but it feels like Seth is selling an injury every week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is Dolph's obsession with yelling "DO SOMETHING!" in his matches :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Seth has a long way to go if he wants to keep selling an injury every week. DDP had banged up ribs for years.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is Dolph's obsession with yelling "DO SOMETHING!" in his matches :lol


He should come out to this song...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I've become a pessimistic WWE fan and I don't like it


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It's stupid those two even had to take that bump at HIAC when it wasn't even their own match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Seth won (Y)

One part of Corbin's plan failed :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shit finish
he waits 5 seconds to cover him and he still gets the pin
please


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would rather they wrestle uninjured rather than restrain themselves.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SO; Seth wins his match, Roman will win his match tonight "against all odds" and Dean loses clean

Talk about a third wheel lol. While I am sure he is happy to be alive and back to the ring I still would be frustrated if I was him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Ronda...what the air do to you?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHO is saying romun is the underdog in tonight's match? 

:booklel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda with the punches again...sigh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> He should come out to this song...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pride goeth before the fall Roman.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

EDDIE COME BACK


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Of fucking course Brie Bella has to be the first to "celebrate" her heritage.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Was that a Nipple Ring on Charlie?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Da Big Dawg about to over Da oddZ once again! :cole

Also, Ronda needs to stop throwing punches she looks ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They really love to pimp their charity work. Geez.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Roman is the underdog in this match tonight Jim..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> They really love to pimp their charity work. Geez.


What bothers me is that Titus seems to be genuinely doing it for the sake of charity. The WWE in general do it for PR and it's obvious.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It was a running gag in the MMA Community how awful/awkward Ronda looked shadow boxing. 

Funny to see her doing the same thing in WWE now, looking just as awkward as ever.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The graphics are so bad.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my God fuck off with the big smile and wave every time you enter, it got old a month ago.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

dannybosa said:


> EDDIE COME BACK


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And how much of that charity money goes to the cause and not to the WWE's pockets?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They REALLY need to change Rhonda's entrance music! The one she is using does NOT fit her character!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How can you not expect her to fight at that level when she is like a 6 time champion FFS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rowdy Ronda “Ribs” Rousey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda is so cringey on the mic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have Kharma come out and squash her.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Bring out Holly Holm.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Terrible Cringe worthy promo...Jesus


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> They REALLY need to change Rhonda's entrance music! The one she is using does NOT fit her character!


Not anymore. It was good for her UFC career, but not for this giggly girl that she portrays in WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda stop giggling already


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

MrJT said:


> Terrible Cringe worthy promo...Jesus




Just terrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I just learned what an open challenge is, so i am going to issue one right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Ruby :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She needs a mouthpiece. Not mentioning Piper? :tripsscust


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL well here's the buildup to the Super Showdown match. I smell the Bellas a mile away :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda is godly on the mic. 

She will be the next Austin with a few more promos like that!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Nattie :kurtcry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ruby gonna be JUST ANOTHA VICTIM.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda + Riott Squad? Let Sarah and Ronda wrestle properly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

so the Bellas will come and do the save...of course.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what a fucking spear


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off, Bellas.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What happened to Ronda's eyes? Did she lose her eyelashes or something?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was predictable :lol Can't support the Bellas whatsoever, MEH.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And Bellas to save her of course becasue fuckign your way to a job is success for young girls to admire


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bellas.

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmmm

Wonder who will win?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ronda :buried the entire Riott Squad :heston

With an assist from the Bellas :bearer

Why should I care about a Ronda-Riott feud when the heels got beat in their first encounter? They couldn't beat up Ronda 3-on-1 then the Bellas jiggle down to finish the humiliation

Why should I care answer me that Vince you senile fuck


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well so much for the match. Lmao what a joke.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, I just tuned into Raw and the first thing I'm introduced to is this horrible segment. Ronda is terrible and the Bellas are equally as horrendous.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’d rather watch Roman Reigns than the Bellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As predictable as a broken record.

Ruby deserves better than this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Bellas..... saved.... Ronda Rousey from a ...... beatdown. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Like..we literally got Reigns/Corbin on Raw very recently..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda and the Bellas.

What a dream team.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas!!!!!! :O :O :O


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun sounds like he's literally reading his lines off of a teleprompter most of the time.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Braun's promos have been hilarious tonight :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck was that from Braun
And cool an adbreak when Elias just enters great timging wwe


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

"first time in over 2 months"

That is a shame! AJ should of been on way more than that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

As always Raw is humiliated by these Smackdown hype commercials

10-15 seconds of Smackdown hype is better than anything Raw puts on for 3 hours :mj4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy, I'm about to make fun of the show some more :mark:


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dr. Middy said:


> It is 2002.
> 
> Raw is built around Triple H. Smackdown is built around Undertaker and Brock Lesnar
> 
> ...


I'm kind of in the middle. Yeah, I'm not excited about seeing the real old guys go again since they can't top what they did before. However, the younger guys aren't getting shafted that much. Most of them are overexposed in comparison to their stardom as it is. The younger guys on TV every week and are featured in most of the matches that take place.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Like..we literally got Reigns/Corbin on Raw very recently..


Early last month and that was the first and only time they have faced each other...we also got Rollins/Dolph several times recently but the usual double standards when it comes to Reigns apply, of course.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well Ronda finally annoyed me. If you are going to mention all time greats, show some respect and mention the man whose style you have co-opted.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they promoting the PPV Crown Jewel so much tonight? Do they know there are 2 PPV's before Crown Jewel?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, so tonight just confirmed that Braun Strowman really DID lose his MITB cash-in :bosque


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> RIP Nattie :kurtcry




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041870158598430723


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They go to a FUCKING commercial break the MOMENT Elias's guitar note played :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Early last month and that was the first and only time they have faced each other...we also got Rollins/Dolph several times recently but the usual double standards when it comes to Reigns apply, of course.


Rollins/Dolph are in a storyline with eachother, so it's not like they are random, meaningless matches with no story. Both of these Corbin matches are just that.

Also, yes, there are higher standards for the top title on the show than the midcard title, or anyother talent or title on the show. Especially when we were told how when the Universal Title will be on TV every week just how much better it will be for the entire show. And how that's already proven to not be the case just one month in. Not my fault the IC Title has more of a story for it on TV than the main title does..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I actually can't wait to see Elias in Melbourne just to see what he says about Australia :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nikki is coming for Ronda.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Started paying attention again just in time to see the Bellas come out. Instantly stopped paying attention again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias tunes :lenny


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You gotta admit Elias sure is good at playing guitar.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Time to mute my stream Lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Time to mute my stream Lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Rollins/Dolph are in a storyline with eachother, so it's not like they are random, meaningless matches with no story. Both of these Corbin matches are just that.
> 
> Also, yes, there are higher standards for the top title on the show than the midcard title, or anyother talent or title on the show. Especially when we were told how when Universal Title will be on TV every week just how much better it will be for the entire show. And how that's already proven to not be the case just one month in. Not my fault the IC Title has more of a story for it on TV than the main title does..


And as expected you are now adding a bunch of additional criteria to rationalize things when not a single one of them has to do with with your actual complain: we got Reigns/Corbin recently ergo it is a bad or it shouldn't happen that the are facing each other again.

Typical double standard because "Roman Reigns".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lio Rush's theme....fire


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is this clown


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who da fuck is dis?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Theyve given lashley a mouthpiece. About time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Elias "who's kid is this?" :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Who's kid is this?" :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goddamn Elias, that was savage

Lio :buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Elias just won Raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I had forgotten that he would be managing Lashley.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe they should wait for this kids balls to drop before then send him out


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

No idea who Lio Rush is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb walking with Elias :trips9

Too bad that 3 hours of Samson is nothing but the fevered dream of a madman, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio Rush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

it looks like Jay Z before he hit puberty


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Why does Lio Rush sound like goofy going through puberty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This kids a fukin natural on the mic...good shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Whose kid is this? :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

did they cancel 305Live?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't like the idea of 12 year old boys being sent out to get torn apart on the mic. But if he wants to make an ass out of himself let him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> And as expected you are now adding a bunch of additional criteria to rationalize things when not a single one of them has to do with with your actual complain: we got Reigns/Corbin recently ergo it is a bad or it shouldn't happen that the are facing each other again.
> 
> Typical double standard because "Roman Reigns".


"Additional criteria" aka facts? I'm sorry, are Reigns/Corbin in a feud? No. Are Rollins/Ziggler? Yes. Sooo...it doesn't make sense that you would see that match, or some version of it more than two guys NOT in a feud with one another? At least Rollins/Ziggler have chemistry, as well.

Maybe if Rollins wasn't dragged down into this shit Shield reunion to once again get ROMAN REIGNS cheered again, maybe this feud would've ended by now. But nope, his booking has to drag literally everyone else down to his level, including turning one of the most over faces in the company, in Braun.

ALL of that is perfectly fine, though, right? 

Comical bullshit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens gets involved here in some way, no?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio is a great addition to Team Bob.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy shit, they did it. They actually did it. They put enough zeroes on a check to make Shawn Michaels agree to a fucking tag match in Saudi Arabia, because what else is him and Kane being in HHH and Taker's respective corners going to lead to?

God dammit, Shawn. Did you really need the money that bad to piss on your retirement?

Everybody's got a price, I guess.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao, whose kid is this?

:sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lashley surely needed Rish as a manager. This should have been done from the jump!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

When did wwe hire steve urkel?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xobeh said:


> I don't like the idea of 12 year old boys being sent out to get torn apart on the mic. But if he wants to make an ass out of himself let him


Eh, I think Nicholas could hold his own.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rush gonna get get buried on the main roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Lashley / Rush team could probably end up better for Lashley than if he had stayed solo. Let's see if it works in the long run.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HankHill_85 said:


> Holy shit, they did it. They actually did it. They put enough zeroes on a check to make Shawn Michaels agree to a fucking tag match in Saudi Arabia, because what else is him and Kane being in HHH and Taker's respective corners going to lead to?
> 
> God dammit, Shawn. Did you really need the money that bad to piss on your retirement?
> 
> *Everybody's got a price*, I guess.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

PraXitude said:


> No idea who Lio Rush is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


I guess he was to small for the main roster so they made him a managers


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Best man in the business - Elias


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The3 said:


> I guess he was to small for the main roster so they made him a managers


Ah ok that might be the better option. He seems to have some good mic skills o far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens !!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias with dat knee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> Holy shit, they did it. They actually did it. They put enough zeroes on a check to make Shawn Michaels agree to a fucking tag match in Saudi Arabia, because what else is him and Kane being in HHH and Taker's respective corners going to lead to?
> 
> God dammit, Shawn. Did you really need the money that bad to piss on your retirement?
> 
> Everybody's got a price, I guess.


I'd rather he stayed retired. It added more to his mystique that he actually never reneged on his word.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> No idea who Lio Rush is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


One of the most talented wrestlers on this planet, that's who he is (Y)


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This pairing of Lio Rush and Bobby Lashley is fucking gold! :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Look at Lashley holding up his child on his shoulders.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay I’m a Lio Rush fan ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rush just got made in that segment!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Elias handling Rush legit reminded me of this:










:maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio's too fast for the sloth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I was ready to send my message to Dolorian right before KO showed up, even though it didn't happen. :lol



Dolorian said:


> Owens gets involved here in some way, no?


He's gonna powerbomb Lio Rush off the stage. :lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They can hit gold with this duo but knowing raw creative theyll hit some random rocks that can be found in a science teachers room


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was cool, Lio Rush is impressive.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Love this team.

Lashley and Lio are money.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Rush and Lashley, not bad looking forward to it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Look at Lashley holding up his child on his shoulders.


One of the few instances where the WWE doing Make-A-Wish didn't feel inauthentic. :kappa2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm...wonder who will team up with Ember...Sasha? I sure hope they don't have Sasha losing to Mickie/Alicia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Lio and this pairing = :vince$


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lio Rush making fun of Emma getting released did not hurt him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Love this team.
> 
> Lashley and Lio are money.


There is potential for sure, let's see how they mesh together moving forward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is the point of Ember Moon?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio was star of the show tonight. :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Nia is back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh god Nia Reigns


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nia to return the favour for the night after WM?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh no...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. So, that happened.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> Holy shit, they did it. They actually did it. They put enough zeroes on a check to make Shawn Michaels agree to a fucking tag match in Saudi Arabia, because what else is him and Kane being in HHH and Taker's respective corners going to lead to?
> 
> God dammit, Shawn. Did you really need the money that bad to piss on your retirement?
> 
> Everybody's got a price, I guess.





Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ace said:


> Love this team.
> 
> Lashley and Lio are money.


Totally down for them winning the tag titles sooner than later.

Gotta tip my hat to Rush for his mic work, considering he made me roll my eyes with his infamous no-selling spots on the indies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia!!! :O


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> What is the point of Ember Moon?


Um she's a good wrestler? You're right, let's get Ronda and the Bellas back out here.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Corey talking about Mean Girls is great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are probably starting to form the tag teams for the future tag titles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Um she's a good wrestler? You're right, let's get Ronda and the Bellas back out here.


But....they don't ever actually do anything with her. She never really stands out. She's just...there.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> What is the point of Ember Moon?


A wrestler who worked hard to get where she's at.

Now, 46,000 posts in 6 years. What's the point of that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match smells like ratings. :vince$


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> But....they don't ever actually do anything with her. She never really stands out. She's just...there.


Awful booking unfortunately. With proper booking she could be top of the ladder. She's excellent in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> A wrestler who worked hard to get where she's at.
> 
> Now, 46,000 posts in 6 years. What's the point of that?


That doesn't answer my question in the least, though.

Looks like I struck a nerve. :mj4


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realized we haven't seen Finn in a while. He'll probably interfere in the match to save Reigns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God bless Renee for being 1 out of like 10 people who are enthused to see Nia Fats waddle back into a ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NiaZuna. Dat ass. :O


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh right...had completely forgotten about Balor. He was nowhere to be seen at HIAC last night and no sign of him tonight either.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm happy Nia is back but she's obese and being award for being unhealthy is dumb


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy shit ref lay off the spray tan


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> That doesn't answer my question in the least, though.
> 
> Looks like I struck a nerve. :mj4


You asked what's the point of her and I answered it. She's a part of the women's division on the A show on the #1 pro wrestling promotion in the world. Something less than 1% of female wrestlers in the world can say. Whether you like her or not she's accomplished more than you can say with 46,000 posts on an internet forum.

I'm not a sock, but you picked a bone by liking that guy's post. Mods can back me up on this easily.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the way that ref looked at Corbin :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Baron Corbin in the main event of Raw the night after a PPV.

So happy the Universal Title is back on Raw every week.

:mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> I'm happy Nia is back but she's obese and being award for being unhealthy is dumb


Lol is that seriously why she was given an award? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Renee with that red dress :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That doesn't answer my question in the least, though.
> 
> Looks like I struck a nerve. :mj4


Hey man, you post too much.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm all for Corbin giving himself a title match every week.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol is that seriously why she was given an award? I wasn't paying attention.


 https://www.wwe.com/article/nia-jax-see-her-spotlight-award-2018


More or less yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> You asked what's the point of her and I answered it. She's a part of the women's division on the A show on the #1 pro wrestling promotion in the world. Something less than 1% of female wrestlers in the world can say. Whether you like her or not she's accomplished more than you can say with 46,000 posts on an internet forum.
> 
> I'm not a sock, but you picked a bone by liking that guy's post. Mods can back me up on this easily.


Actually, even though you still didn't answer the question, you didn't even say this in your previous post to me. All I did was ask a question. What is the point of her? What is her character? Why is that seen as such a negative question? It's a fair question. Holy overreaction.

Um, dude, anyone on here can like any post they want. That has nothing to do with anything. :lol And yeah, damn right. I'll be happy to keep posting and asking legit questions like that in the future, too.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> I'm happy Nia is back but she's obese and being award for being unhealthy is dumb




I’m seeing a pattern with your posts. Common thread of idiocy running through them.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If this show couldn't get any worse Nia Trash is back :no


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> https://www.wwe.com/article/nia-jax-see-her-spotlight-award-2018
> 
> 
> More or less yes


Fantastic way to promote unhealthy bodies. Can't take the risk of offending anyone in 2018!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't really mind Nia that much tbh. I'm not really a fan of hers either though.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They finally changed 205 Live night and time. Hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nia is back :yay

Said no one

Maybe only @zrc ;


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Actually, even though you still didn't answer the question, you didn't even say this in your previous post to me. All I did was ask a question. What is the point of her? What is her character? Why is that seen as such a negative question? It's a fair question. Holy overreaction.
> 
> Um, dude, anyone on here can like any post they want. That has nothing to do with anything. :lol And yeah, damn right. I'll be happy to keep posting and asking legit questions like that in the future, too.


None of that matters. She's worked hard to get where she's at in her profession. I don't get what your problem is with her.

Um yeah, it does. I wouldn't have singled you out if you didn't side with that dude who said this is an alt account. But go ahead, ask the mods, I'm begging you. It'll be funny when you and that other dude have egg on your faces when the mods prove I'm not one.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In fairness to those bashing Michaels, assuming he wrestles in Saudi Arabia, it is just a one-off, more extravagant house show match with his best friend and the guy he is on record in respecting the most of those he worked with in a location Michaels has never performed in to my knowledge. The little angle also ties into his career. 

This really isn't any "betrayal of his retirement" at all imo. Hell, he is working the same guy.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Psychosocial said:


> You asked what's the point of her and I answered it. She's a part of the women's division on the A show on the #1 pro wrestling promotion in the world. Something less than 1% of female wrestlers in the world can say. Whether you like her or not she's accomplished more than you can say with 46,000 posts on an internet forum.


And just think, she accomplished ALL THAT with just a handful of phone calls from her cousin.

hashtagfeminism


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I didn't know Corbin was married.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee sucking dat Big Dawg dick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> None of that matters. She's worked hard to get where she's at in her profession. I don't get what your problem is with her.
> 
> Um yeah, it does. I wouldn't have singled you out if you didn't side with that dude who said this is an alt account. But go ahead, ask the mods, I'm begging you. It'll be funny when you and that other dude have egg on your faces when the mods prove I'm not one.


You still haven't answered the question. The point of her character isn't that 'she worked hard to get where she is.' No shit. Most of these people have. That's clearly not what her actual character is.

People are allowed to like any post they want. Maybe I liked that post because the guy responded to your post about a 'guy with a bunch of posts' which I'm guessing is me. So, nah, you started it, if anything.

Get ready. I'll be posting more and more in the future. Enjoy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Actually, even though you still didn't answer the question, you didn't even say this in your previous post to me. All I did was ask a question. What is the point of her? What is her character? Why is that seen as such a negative question? It's a fair question. Holy overreaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, dude, anyone on here can like any post they want. That has nothing to do with anything. :lol And yeah, damn right. I'll be happy to keep posting and asking legit questions like that in the future, too.




Well, her character is kind of a werewolf/vampire/tribal warrior type of hybrid

As for what the point of her is.... [emoji848] I guess at the moment she’s just a space filler. They haven’t used her at all really since debuting to the main roster. Hopefully they do, coz the girl is hella talented


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun probably comes out and causes a DQ.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What on Earth is going on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Corbin is a comedic figure now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "The Universal Championship, the most prestigious title today!"


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> You still haven't answered the question. The point of her character isn't that 'she worked hard to get where she is.' No shit. Most of these people have. That's clearly not what her actual character is.
> 
> People are allowed to like any post they want. Maybe I liked that post because the guy responded to your post about a 'guy with a bunch of posts' which I'm guessing is me. So, nah, you started it, if anything.
> 
> Get ready. I'll be posting more and more in the future. Enjoy.


I wasn't speaking about her character because that's not as important as the work she's done to get where she is today, but in any case, being a workhorse IS part of her character. Or at least was in NXT because she would usually mention how hard she had to work to get where she was. She hasn't touched a mic on the main roster so who knows what she really plays now.

It wasn't directed at you at all initially, you're unfortunately not the only nerd here who has ridiculous amounts of posts. You didn't even post ITT when I made that post.

That's fine, I generally enjoy your posts even if I do feel they've been more on the cynical side since SummerSlam. No issues though otherwise.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I need to find dress clothes as durable as Baron Corbin's.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :cole: "The Universal Championship, the most prestigious title today!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is so much better with the title being defended. :brock4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I swear Reigns is the kind of near falls. Impeccable timing on that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So Corbin is a comedic figure now?


Payback for him leaking all that dirt to 4chan, lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

See the title defended on rest hold raw!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Is Reigns really gonna get no offense the whole match then hit one superman punch and spear to win lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> Is Reigns really gonna get no offense the whole match then hit one superman punch and spear to win lol


See: Cena, John.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a main event on Raw in late 2018.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin on his knees is almost as tall as the ref. :heston


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

fat middle aged men in the crowd doing the wankfist :bearer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd has been good tonight


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its so ironic we are watching the same company that put out this...to slam WCW


@DamnitC said before your post the combined ages of Taker, Kane, HHH and Michaels currently sits at 206.

Just now did the math: Hogan (Huckster), Savage (Nacho Man), Gene Okerlund (Skeene Gene) and even counting Ted Turner (Billionare Ted) combined at the time these were shot in early 96:
*
196! 10 years younger than DX and Brothers of Destruction in 2018!*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

From the Undertaker promo onwards this RAW stunk up the joint. This show is too damn long.. 4/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love that superman punch. I mean, you never really see Reigns use it all that much..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Payback for him leaking all that dirt to 4chan, lol.


For real? I never heard that before.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sigh..............a dq


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin will DQ himself.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This show sucks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Couldn't corbin acting as GM just restart the match?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

so it's random if a title match is DQ or not?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Couldn't Corbin just book another match between him and Romun for the title... right now?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Jojo has been looking better and better every week. Dear Lord what a stunningly beautiful woman!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

No DQ match? Time for Roman Empire Security Team to do their job!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a waste of a match this is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why the hell is Baron Corbin looking so strong against ROMAN REIGNS??????


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

but they can stop hell in a cell................cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What an absolute mess. Wow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have given Braun the MITB back, then let Corbin beat Reigns, by this fuckery, then have Braun cash in on Corbin to win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, this match went to 20/10 fuckery fast!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Is this going to end in contest too


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean and Seth are such nerds now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Roman's friends".

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Vince russo booking again


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman Reigns: THE ULTIMATE UNDERDAWWGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Gimmicks on top of gimmicks on top of gimmicks ON TOP OF GIMMICKS

This Romun Reigns fellow just can't have a 1-on-1 match that isn't gimmicked up to its earlobes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

S&D Security. :O


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

don't know why i keep giving my time to this shit show, think i'll stick with smackdown


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

"AN EXPLOSION DOWN UNDER" :cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> For real? I never heard that before.


Not sure if its actually payback or not. But Corbin did (90% likely) leak a bunch of gossip to 4chan a while back. 

If you a bored (its a long read): https://imgur.com/gallery/gxv8Z


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> What an absolute mess. Wow.


It's almost as if Vince Russo is somewhere in the shadows booking Roman Reigns' main events.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This shit is unbelievable. Roman is beyond being Superman at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just cannot belee dat Roman overcame the odds. :reigns2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman no sold that finish.

Gets knocked out, gets back up and hits the spear for the finish :lol

Dude is having a shocking in ring year, swear Cena even in his worst years was never this bad.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Elias/Lio Rush pre-match concert performance segment

- Lio Rush escaping Kevin Owens and Elias + attack involving Bobby Lashley


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Can't believe all the fukery this company pulls to try and make ppl give a shit about the Main Event week in week out.
It's unwatchable.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Elias/Lio Rush pre-match concert performance segment
> 
> - Lio Rush escaping Kevin Owens and Elias + attack involving Bobby Lashley


You didn't enjoy Dean vs Drew or Seth vs Dolph?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What is this PPV house show about? And what's it called!?
Super Show!? Super Show-Down Saturday!!!? I don't know!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Elias/Lio Rush pre-match concert performance segment
> 
> - Lio Rush escaping Kevin Owens and Elias + attack involving Bobby Lashley


 :lmao

You're the most positive person on here and always have like 5-6 highlights even if they're not that good. 

Has the WWE finally broken you or was the show that bad?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dixie Carter wouldn't even overbook a Main Event that badly..


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm actually a big fan of Roman but it's shit like this why I can see people don't like him.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

The highlights of this show were Undertaker and Lio Rush. Funny considering that Lio wasn't even a twinkle in his father's eye when Taker started his career in this company.

Dean & Seth's matches were decent too. Everything else was average to boring. I could have gone tonight and finally seen my favorite wrestler OAT in person, but I think I'm content that I didn't. Would rather save that for a more special occasion than a RAW.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Can't believe all the fukery this company pulls to try and make ppl give a shit about the Main Event week in week out.
> It's unwatchable.


 It's becoming difficult to keep track of just wtf is going on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Can't believe all the fukery this company pulls to try and make ppl give a shit about the Main Event week in week out.
> It's unwatchable.


And Vince wonders why Reigns gets booed


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing Dean's new in-ring style was my highlight. He shouldn't have lost clean though. With fuckery, sure. But not clean, not when he's only a month returned.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> Roman no sold that finish.
> 
> Gets knocked out, gets back up and hits the spear for the finish :lol
> 
> Dude is having a shocking in ring year, swear Cena even in his worst years was never this bad.



He is certainly no best bout machine. mega


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Roman no sold that finish.
> 
> Gets knocked out, gets back up and hits the spear for the finish :lol
> 
> Dude is having a shocking in ring year, swear Cena even in his worst years was never this bad.


As much as I try not to talk about Roman, when this stuff happens I really have to LOL when he refers to himself as a workhorse.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Seeing Dean's new in-ring style was my highlight. He shouldn't have lost clean though. With fuckery, sure. But not clean, not when he's only a month returned.


I do wonder if maybe they're trying to start building his heel turn? I don't agree with him losing right off the bat, but it could be leading somewhere down the road...maybe idk. Hard to know with the company.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ace said:


> It's becoming difficult to keep track of just wtf is going on.


At least no Finn Balor this week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I do wonder if maybe they're trying to start building his heel turn? I don't agree with him losing right off the bat, but it could be leading somewhere down the road...maybe idk. Hard to know with the company.


Perhaps! Plus we also have the thing of Seth & Roman having titles and Dean having nothing. He could get start to get frustrated - cos he was the only one who lost this week, cos Seth & Roman both won too. Hmm :hmm:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Blissfit85 said:


> At least no Finn Balor this week.


Maybe he'll do a promo next week about losing his smile


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Seth vs Dean feuding over the IC title will be cool too see

They're not gonna win the UC title anytime soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perhaps this is the beginning pf a heel turn for Dean or it's just the reality that every faction has a designated job guy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Perhaps this is the beginning pf a heel turn for Dean or it's just the reality that every faction has a designated job guy.


Dean is seen as the Jannetty of the group


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I watched the main event in the background on my phone but it seemed like the crowd was cheering Roman more than they had been before the Shield reunion. Is that the case?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Someone asked me to watch the Ambrose match today. Ambrose and McIntyre killed it. 

Ambrose is the true diamond in the rough here; sharp timing in the ring, knows how to tell a good story in the ring, doesn't make a match look phony like his buddy Rollins does, knows how to play to the opponent's strengths, sells great while keeping inline with the match and can adjust the pace of the match based on the crowd's reactions. He's not an ordinary performer at all.

McIntyre did his part too, not the same caliber of wrestler that Ambrose is, but he's good too. I think he needs a little bit more time. These 2 should be in the ME scene, and not a no talent hack like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

FrankenTodd said:


> It’s Texas. They’re all drunk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can confirm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You didn't enjoy Dean vs Drew or Seth vs Dolph?


Yea, I enjoyed both matches. They were both decent. 

I think Dean Ambrose and Drew McIntyre were just saving more for later with the short time they were given. As for Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler, their match tonight was enjoyable; but I've seen them have 2 Raw matches earlier this summer that were even better.

I just mention matches that are at least pretty decent. I would've mentioned both matches if they received a few more minutes respectively, but still, all 4 of those men are still entertaining for me to watch each week


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> It’s Texas. They’re all drunk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes tf we are...lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Dean is seen as the Jannetty of the group


 Everyone is the Janetty next to the Big Dawg :reigns


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Why is Undertaker talking like Triple HGH?

"They say delusion uuuhhh is the final resource of the damned uuuuhhhh that no mannn uuuhhhh can spread a web of lies than a mannn uuuhh with a broken sooouulll uuhhh......rest uuhhh in uuuhhh peace uuuhhh".

Poor guy was out of breath like walking around the ring and talking, what kind of match would he give at Super shown down?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> :lmao
> 
> You're the most positive person on here and always have like 5-6 highlights even if they're not that good.
> 
> Has the WWE finally broken you or was the show that bad?


I really couldn't find any other highlights tonight :lol

I would've loved to mention the parts with Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, and Drew Mcintyre; but they've had better weeks. They had the best matches tonight, and those were decent to me. It didn't help that the show tonight didn't really have any other segments or moments that stood out nicely. 

Overall, yea, Raw was a bad show tonight :lol


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ellering didn't want to do the travel.


I see this posted a lot but I’m pretty sure Ellering tweeted out that he was fine with traveling. WWE just wanted to go another way with AOP.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Dean is seen as the Jannetty of the group



Better example would be he's more the Batista in Evolution. With Reigns Triple H and Rollins Orton. Calling a guy who's main event many PPVs. Been WWE champion, US champion, 2-time IC champion and tag champion. Wrestled a top star like Brock Lesnar at Mania. All In less then 6 year WWE and only is 32 years old. Well Marty Jannetty of something doesn't make sense. 


It's basically Reigns is the A guy, Rollins B and Dean B- in WWE eyes. Which is the point of why the Shield suppose to be a big deal. Because it has three main event guys in it. Sadly not all of them can always win. Other wise it would make storylines boring. Roman and Seth have singles titles and Dean doesnt now. 


Now Dean losing clean was stupid given that he just came back. But don't be surprised to see Dean get his win back over Drew. That's usually how WWE books things when clean W/L happens during long feud. Like we just saw with Corbin/Balor trading wins with then being clean at first. While Rollins will probably lose to Drew at some point too and already has but it wasn't clean . Especially with Shield feuding with Braun, Dolph and Drew has no end on site.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose and Mcintyre was pretty enjoyable. Pretty much the only thing I cared about tonight. I guess they're still booking Ambrose as a loser though. Brought him back to be Reign's lackey. Haven't even given him promo time since his return. What a joke of a company.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So every Reigns match has to involve at least 6 guys to try and make it interesting? Those poor bastards.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Nia is back :yay
> 
> Said no one
> 
> Maybe only @zrc ;


:lmao.

She's back... OK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio Rush was the best part of RAW for me.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

watched the first 5 minutes before I went out to work this morning - just saw the recap of HIAC and then Reigns got his mic and I switched off. Don't think I will bother watching any more....


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of RAW include Lio Rush's mic work against Elias and then him jumping around like Spider-Man when Kevin Owens came out to attack him. The crowd started to pop for him after this was over. The Ambrose/McIntrye match was solid too with a clean win for McIntrye and making Ambrose look like the "jobber" of the Shield. 

Who's tired of these old timers coming back to deliver promos for their "feuds?" That's what the Undertaker did and man did he talked slow. Hopefully Rollins and Ziggler are done feuding for the IC Title after the match they had as welll. Lol at the Ronda Rousey/Bellas and Riott Squad segment. I do not buy the Bellas as threats but hey women's revolution. And lol at the main event. Super Roman Reigns at it again. Got to involve so many other guys in the match to keep the fans engaged.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

So in all honesty who actually really has a strong desire to see HHH and Taker again seriously I'm just being honest I know I sure don't

if HHH is going to be in a match how about HHH and HBK or even HHH and Jeff Hardy I know its not 2008 anymore although hey sure beats HHH and Taker in my opinion


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So before the show, I felt i would give this show a pass...and looks like wwe has ensure folks me didnt miss out on anything


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hillhank said:


> So in all honesty who actually really has a strong desire to see HHH and Taker again seriously I'm just being honest I know I sure don't


I mean, if Taker is going to be winning all his matches from here on out until his retirement match - putting him against HHH is smart. It's a big match and doesn't sacrifice anyone on the current roster.

That said, if this is all done only for Taker to lose, even if to set up a match with HBK (which I'm not really for tbh), then it's just a waste of the momentum Taker has from squashing Cena earlier this year. Momentum that could've been used to put someone over that can use getting put over by a guy like Taker, and/or ideally someone that could potentially have a really good-great match with Taker.

Anyway as far as Raw goes, really only saw Taker's promo, Elias' promo with Lio Rush, and Ambrose/McIntyre. The first was the usual Taker-shtick and nothing new said so it was pretty uneventful. Elias was hilarious roasting Rush :lmao . The Ambrose/McIntyre match was really good and frankly, I'd be surprised if there was a better one on Raw.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So I basically hear that nothing happened last night.

Except Ambrose vs. McIntyre was apparently good. Should I catch that?

67 pages. :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Another bee-hive in the winter RAW thread: No Buzz. Not up to 700 responses yet. When this place was hotter and WWE was booked better when WWE would put on a post-PPV RAW you'd get six or seven posts in the first half hour. Bummer. Three hours of filler and smoke and mirrors to get Reigns over.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman needing his Shield lapdogs [because that's what they are at this point] every time he comes close to losing doesn't help his image at all, it just makes him look like a weak bitch.

Now the other side of the sword is Roman beating all those odds by himself would look ridiculous as well which comes down to STOP OVERBOOKING HIS MATCHES.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Don’t have an issue with Dean losing clean. Drew clearly has more star potential and should be in the Universal Championship picture sooner than later. Wonder if Bray’s ever coming back?


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I mean, if Taker is going to be winning all his matches from here on out until his retirement match - putting him against HHH is smart. It's a big match and doesn't sacrifice anyone on the current roster.
> 
> That said, if this is all done only for Taker to lose, even if to set up a match with HBK (which I'm not really for tbh), then it's just a waste of the momentum Taker has from squashing Cena earlier this year. Momentum that could've been used to put someone over that can use getting put over by a guy like Taker, and/or ideally someone that could potentially have a really good-great match with Taker.
> 
> Anyway as far as Raw goes, really only saw Taker's promo, Elias' promo with Lio Rush, and Ambrose/McIntyre. The first was the usual Taker-shtick and nothing new said so it was pretty uneventful. Elias was hilarious roasting Rush :lmao . The Ambrose/McIntyre match was really good and frankly, I'd be surprised if there was a better one on Raw.



personally if they wanted to make a huge impact and I'd rather see Michaels and HHH instead of Taker and HHH


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Roman Reigns is fucking cancer, and I don't give a fuck what anyone says about it. 

What a no-talent shit bag.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hillhank said:


> personally if they wanted to make a huge impact and I'd rather see Michaels and HHH instead of Taker and HHH


Yeah - although I'd rather HBK not return at all unless it's against Bryan or Styles. Not that those would be bigger matches, but I'm almost certain they'd be better. HBK and HHH's chemistry has always been a bit wonky to me. For every match like their awesome street fight at SS02, you had a match their garbage 3 stage s of hell match at Armageddon that year. For the somewhat forgotten top quality Raw December 2013 match, you had a force-feel "epic" like their cell match.

HHH is even worse than he was back then, and HBK isn't returning at 37 years old after 4 years off. He'd be returning at 53 after 8 years off. HBK's return and whatever match he's in would no doubt have a lot of emotional investment and that'll carry whatever match he's in some way, but in order for it to be a match of the quality you'd expect from HBK, at this point it need to be against guys who can go at a top level like Rollins, Bryan, or Styles - not two guys who are way past their prime like Taker and HHH.

Plus if HBK returned, besides Taker and/or HHH, no doubt he'd be doing the favors for DA BIG DAWG!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> Roman Reigns is fucking cancer, and I don't give a fuck what anyone says about it.
> 
> What a no-talent shit bag.


What is he supposed to be good at again?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nothing. He's a look that Vince jacks off to. That's it.

And he's not even the best in that category anymore because Drew McIntyre is on Raw now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin as UC would have been funny.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

You have talent like Ambrose, Rollins, Balor who remain over as fuck despite their shitty booking and could be lighting up the show if they were given decent material and you have people like Bray, Owens, Roode who could be brilliant top heels that can actually cut great promos but instead they've been made too irrelevant to be taken seriously.

Just sick of the show revolving around BOTH Strowman and Reigns. Two boring fools with no mic skills and boring predictable matches shitting up the main event scene all the time. The show will forever suck with these two guys at the forefront of it.

I miss 2014, the Rollins/Ambrose fued, emergence of Bray Wyatt, Daniel Bryan, wasn't even an amazing year but feels like the attitude era when compared to the shit now.


----------



## Slyfox (Jul 24, 2018)

The amount of salt in the last page :lmao :lmao
Love it :dance


----------

